# Bailee's Bath



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mr Bailee decided that if he's gonna be a daddy he'd better make sure his feathers are sparkley clean.  Here's some photos of him enjoying a mist bath.









Pretty pied wings
































































And my favourite for last


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome boy Bailee is getting all cleaned up for his lady  the last one is my favourite as well he looks like a little puff ball


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bailee is so funny!! Lovely pictures, I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's taking his responsibilities seriously. lol. Setting a good example to his egg.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He looks like he is getting very ready to be a daddy!  Sparkly Clean!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

The last picture is adorable!
Looks like Bailee loved his bath!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! I always love his pictures! He looks like a little puffbaff-bathing pics are the best. Did Cookie want a bath?

I love this one-it's like he's saying Whatcha looking at!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aly said:


> Did Cookie want a bath?


Nope, i did offer her one but she wasn't interested.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all really cute


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great shots!

It looks like Bailee did a thorough job. 

He is such a cute little guy. What a personality.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wow he sure loves his bath stretch just hides when i get the spray bottle out


----------

